# 2000 GLE Altenator Idler Pulley



## rjr2142 (Mar 21, 2005)

Can someone supply the part number for the altenator idler pulley. This is the upper smooth one. A/C idler pulley (lower) is grooved and readily available through Advance/NAPA, etc. Thanks,

RJ


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

I called a Nissan dealer here in Arizona and they gave me this part # 11944-9E002
They quoted a price of $50. Hope that helps !


----------

